# Can you recycle CO2 Cartridge



## Pbnj (Jul 13, 2009)

Haven't found any threads on weather or not you can take co2 cartridges somewhere to be recycled. I would think you could but have not heard. Also where is a good source for buying cartriges in bulk besides ebay.


----------



## snosaw (May 30, 2006)

This is an excellent question!
I too have been looking for a place that would take them and have yet to find one. Now that I think about it, I have not looked for quite some time as I have not needed to use one (knock on wood).


----------



## Scrapr (Sep 25, 2008)

As long as they are discharged they could go in the metal recycling bin. 

If they have some left probably into an aerosal recycling bin. They punch a hole in em and let out the paint/air/underarm stuff. Then throw in the metal bin


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Pbnj said:


> Also where is a good source for buying cartriges in bulk besides ebay.


WalMart.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Yes.*

Any place steel can be recycled -- right in with your food cans, in most places.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

seeborough said:


> WalMart.


That's a good choice if you want 12g, unthreaded cartridges, but those only get to @85psi, meaning that at a minimum you need the inflator with a cap, plus two cartridges - and hope you get only one flat. At that point, you've exceeded the weight and bulk of a decent minipump, so you really have to question why bother with CO2 at all.

I tossed my inflator in the 'useless bike junk I've bought' bin a long time ago, but this is a place a few folks have used to buy cartridges:
http://www.gas-depot.com/i


----------



## Pbnj (Jul 13, 2009)

*Nope*



Argentius said:


> Any place steel can be recycled -- right in with your food cans, in most places.


Argentius, I am bummed. Our Metal recycling place won't even take them. And our garbage recycle company says "no" to putting them into the "food can" bins. Both places say put them in the regular garbage to go to landfill. Unexceptable answer for me. :mad2: I will keep looking.

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Pbnj said:


> Argentius, I am bummed. Our Metal recycling place won't even take them. And our garbage recycle company says "no" to putting them into the "food can" bins. Both places say put them in the regular garbage to go to landfill. Unexceptable answer for me. :mad2: I will keep looking.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys


Check with your LBS. They might have an idea or a way to take them.


----------



## ksteinhoff (Jan 7, 2009)

What always amazes me is how much heavier a CO2 cartridge gets when it's empty.

At least, I guess that's why I see so many on the side of the road where the go-fast groups ride.

They must fill their tubes with helium, too. Because the ones that are on the road next to the dead CO2 cartridges had to have gotten too heavy to carry when the helium leaked out.

I was always taught, "If you had room to carry it in, you have room to carry it out."


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

ksteinhoff said:


> What always amazes me is how much heavier a CO2 cartridge gets when it's empty.
> 
> At least, I guess that's why I see so many on the side of the road where the go-fast groups ride.
> 
> ...




do you know they are all from cyclists? and not kids/necks out shooting their CO2-powered pistols/rifles? at the go-fast group ride riders (why do you think they are so fast?)


----------



## ksteinhoff (Jan 7, 2009)

FatTireFred said:


> do you know they are all from cyclists? and not kids/necks out shooting their CO2-powered pistols/rifles? at the go-fast group ride riders (why do you think they are so fast?)


OK, you've got a point. Except that shooters down here don't mess with the light artillery. If it don't go BOOOOM!!! they don't use it.

Exception: 4th of July. You don't want to hear some kid with a Roman Candle turn to his buddy and ask, "How much do I lead a bike rider?"


----------



## Davoosie (Mar 17, 2007)

I usually dispose of mine by the side of the road after I fix a flat.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Davoosie said:


> I usually dispose of mine by the side of the road after I fix a flat.


That's disgusting! How can you do that? I carry mine with me back to the car, then I throw them out the window on the way home.


----------



## covington (Aug 22, 2012)

*Good Source for threaded CO2 cartridges*

I've been getting my CO2 cartridges from a special fx company called Theatre Effects. They are in the "Confetti and Streamers" section - under "Accessories."
They have quantity discounts on the CO2 and have two different sizes (I use the 16g - which is the closest I've found to the more expensive ones at my local bike shop).

The service people are very nice - quick delivery too!


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Davoosie said:


> I usually dispose of mine by the side of the road after I fix a flat.


I flag mine for pick up by leaving the old tube next to it. Makes it easier to see.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

ewitz said:


> I flag mine for pick up by leaving the old tube next to it. Makes it easier to see.


Jeez. Not too smart. You'll never find it with that black tube. I use the brightly colored food/gel wrappers to mark the location of the CO2... and tube... and valve nut... and valve cap ;-)


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

ewitz said:


> I flag mine for pick up by leaving the old tube next to it. Makes it easier to see.


You should leave some brightly-colored energy bar wrappers with them for better visibility.


----------



## human powered (Aug 13, 2012)

great question. would love to know the answer to this.


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

Send them to me, I need all I can get my hands on.

I use them as weights for disposing of my powerbar wrappers. Wrap them around with a rubber band and they launch quite nicely. Best to wait until you're passing a swamp because if you try to launch them into a forest they sometiems hit a tree and bounce back into the road.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I save mine so I can shove them up the ass of the next idiot who tosses theirs.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

I carry a single 16g threaded cartridge and a single tube on my rides. I like living on the edge.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

nightfend said:


> I carry a single 16g threaded cartridge and a single tube on my rides. I like living on the edge.


that's cool.

if we see you on the side of the road needing a second shot at filling a flat, we'll just wave and ride on 'cause, you know, you're like the Mayor of Edge City and all...


----------



## enzo24 (Jul 8, 2012)

Pbnj said:


> Argentius, I am bummed. Our Metal recycling place won't even take them. And our garbage recycle company says "no" to putting them into the "food can" bins. Both places say put them in the regular garbage to go to landfill.


That sounds like BS to me. Metal is metal and it's not like CO2 is going to leave it dirty.


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

I've got a machine in my basement that refills and reseals CO2 cartridges. The process is a little labor intensive, but I can knock out one every hour and a half or so. My cost, $6.00 a piece. 

^^What's wrong with this story?^^


There are no basements in Florida.


----------



## mgringle (May 20, 2011)

nightfend said:


> I carry a single 16g threaded cartridge and a single tube on my rides. I like living on the edge.


+1 - I allow myself one flat per ride.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

Special Eyes said:


> I save mine so I can shove them up the ass of the next idiot who tosses theirs.


Yep, that's why they're shaped like a suppository! I have heard others store extras there when short on room in their seat bag.


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

If I had used a CO2 to fix every flat I've ever had in my 30 years of riding (which I haven't 'cuz I prefer to carry a small pump,) I could probably fit them all in one jersey pocket. Seriously. Think of all the other ways I might save the environment. I think there must be 100 things you might do that would be way more helpful than trying to figure out how to recycle these (especially when you can just recycle them in most places.) You could buy a pump, for starters.

And don't even get me started on people who carry 2 of these things, when a pump is lighter.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

danl1 said:


> At that point, you've exceeded the weight and bulk of a decent minipump, so you really have to question why bother with CO2 at all.


Speed & ease, that's why.


----------



## Cleanupdi (Aug 5, 2021)

Pbnj said:


> Haven't found any threads on weather or not you can take co2 cartridges somewhere to be recycled. I would think you could but have not heard. Also where is a good source for buying cartriges in bulk besides ebay.


I use the co2’s for dog training . I buy on Amazon 30 pack for 34$ but would love to recycle them !


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Pbnj said:


> *Nope*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did they give you a reason why they would not take them?


----------



## Kaida (Jul 30, 2021)

I also use those things for training my dog


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Special Eyes said:


> I save mine so I can shove them up the ass of the next idiot who tosses theirs.


I am surprised no one has asked the appropriate follow-up yet:
What lube?
Motor oil and paint thinner in a 1:3 ratio?
Dry lube?
Tri-Flow?


----------



## jkc (Jun 23, 2014)

Pbnj said:


> Argentius, I am bummed. Our Metal recycling place won't even take them. And our garbage recycle company says "no" to putting them into the "food can" bins. Both places say put them in the regular garbage to go to landfill. Unexceptable answer for me. :mad2: I will keep looking.





enzo24 said:


> That sounds like BS to me. Metal is metal and it's not like CO2 is going to leave it dirty.


^ this


bmach said:


> Did they give you a reason why they would not take them?


My city list items that can be recycled and it's very limited. I generally ignore it since many items that can or should doesn't make the list as only current items that have a monetary value are recycled. The taxes that I'm levied indirectly makes such no distinction and some of those that are levied directly, deposit for glass and plastic, have shown up on the no recycle list (or special collection sites). I'm subsidizing the operation already and am not here so they can profit or break even from it. In the red, that's a different conversation all together and one that should be revisited, e.g. How Big Oil Misled The Public Into Believing Plastic Would Be Recycled.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I put them in the city-supplied recycle bin. they're steel and steel is one of the most recycled items on the planet...

most MRFs (multi-stream recycling facilities) use large electro-magnets to pull out ferrous items, so they'll get smelted down eventually.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

They don’t trust people to be smart enough to put only empty containers in the recycling? The whole compressed gas thing might be the reason? What do I know...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

